# Canning smoked pork question



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm wondering about smoking a pork shoulder for bbq, and then canning it.
I got the BBB and it seems do-able, they have one recipe in there about canning spare ribs, cut off the bone, and then adding broth OR a bbq sauce which is fairly acid as far as I can see.
I prefer a sweeter style of sauce, like a Famous Dave's type if anyone is familiar. 
I'm wondering if I can put the shredded pork in jars with the sauce and can, or would I have to leave the sauce out and add that later?? If I can add it, how long for quarts?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure it is doable. We wait to add the sauce we like after opening. See: http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

The concern with using the commercial bottled BBQ sauces is they have thickeners like flour and stuff which aren't supposed to be used in home canning. Plus they have all those colorants, additives and stabilizers. 

The recipes for making your own BBQ sauce eliminate all those so why not make you own so it tastes like you want.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, arrocks. That link was helpful...
I have made my own sauces, I just wasn't sure if adding it to the jar would alter the canning time, since the recipe's I've seen are calling for water, tomato sauce, drippings, etc. and I am using a fairly thick, sweet sauce (ketchup and molasses, etc), or if I should avoid adding the sauce altogether and just apply afterward.

I'm wondering, for pulled pork, if I don't use the sauce, what would be the best liquid alternative, I'm guessing maybe a combo of water and drippings or something.

I was just wondering if anyone here had tried this kind of thing, and how it turned out?


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

If you want to use a liquid to add id go with a stock. I use smoked turkey stock to add if im canning meat. I love the taste it imparts but be wary. Smoke intensifies in the canning process. canning something thats been in smoke for that long of a time may turn out very strong. I usually only smoke my fish for about 2 hours to make a very smokey tasting salmon dip.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, thanks! That's the kind of info I was hoping for!


----------

